# Almost a little disappointed.



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

Faelan's approaching six months, and starting to really teethe. Finding teeth, and blood splotches here and there. But, his ears are as upright as they first were when they went up at 9 weeks old.

Am I really going to miss out on the joys of the ear games? Not that I'm complaining I don't have to tape/glue, but...

I almost feel a little disappointed. 

*knocks on wood*


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

feel very lucky...we got the ear game and then we tried to help them with glue forms and tape. They never stood. One is mostly up the other flops over.:crazy: It's ok though....fits his goofiness lol


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I haven't had a puppy that went thru the cute ear stages since the 1980's!!!!!

My very first 2 got the "conehead" look. All of the rest have had ears UP by about 9 weeks. NONE of them had their ears go back down when teething. Once their ears were up, they stayed strong and up.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Teddy's ears have been up for two weeks. (She's eleven weeks old today.) Sometimes, they teepee slightly inward, but that's it. I was kinda' looking forward to the floppy, funny ears, as well! LOL They're a lot more up than my avatar photo.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I missed the ear games too. Jackson's ears went up I think 3 days after we got him, so before he was 9 weeks old! Sometimes one would flop half over for a few hours, but that only happened maybe two times. Just be glad they're standing!


----------



## Caesars Mom (Feb 20, 2012)

PupperLove said:


> I missed the ear games too. Jackson's ears went up I think 3 days after we got him, so before he was 9 weeks old! Sometimes one would flop half over for a few hours, but that only happened maybe two times. *Just be glad they're standing![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I completely agree with the last sentence above. My 14 week old had 1 ear standing until the day we went to pick her up. Now they both do a dance, never lasting more than a couple of minutes. The vet says she hasn't lost any teeth yet which means the teething game is just about to begin. So now of course I worry that I won't have those standing ears at all. Hopefully there's plenty of time for them to still stand without my having to tape and hope I get success.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've never known the ear game. Rocco is our fist GSD and his ears have been up since the first day I got him at 10 weeks. I've never seen them down. I'm ok with that though, I like his big pointy ears!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I missed the ear stages also my guys ears were up at 5 weeks and never looked back. Although that in itself was pretty freakin' cute they were the tiniest little triangles.


----------



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

I say I do understand
But take it from momma- watching all the crazy ear moves..only stressed me out. Maybe because it was my first gsd pup
Sending u a big hug


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

lol, as this was my first full bred GSD i was a little retardedly paranoid about his ears. I wouldn't mess with them at all, and I'd be telling other people like a cherubic child " please don't bend back his ears". His left ear was up at 4 weeks old. His right ear was floppy and would go up and down, until one day I got him out of his crate and it was completely up at around 7 or 8 weeks old. Literally over night it just went up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

Caesars Mom said:


> PupperLove said:
> 
> 
> > I missed the ear games too. Jackson's ears went up I think 3 days after we got him, so before he was 9 weeks old! Sometimes one would flop half over for a few hours, but that only happened maybe two times. *Just be glad they're standing![/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I wish Shasta had gone through the crazy ears. I bought her home at 12 weeks old and her ears were floppy. Day after i brought her home, one ear was up. by 12.5 weeks both ears were up and never went back down. I was looking forward to the crazy ears!! I kinda feel like I got gyped. lol.


----------

